# Pls help! Continuing Professional Development for CDR - Engineers Australia



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am considering to apply for the skilled independent visa to Australia as a Chemical Engineer. As my undergraduate engineering degree is a non-accreditted one, I have to write the CDR. I have an issues related to the continuing professional development part. I graduated from the engineering degree in 2008, but dont have any experience in chemical engineering. My employments are completely irrelevant to my area. In addition, I am now studying a master degree in accounting in Australia. I do think of going back to engineering one day soon, ideally in a job that I can combine it with accounting. 

With that background, what I am thinking to go with the CDR is:

1. Write the career episodes based on my work at university. I did have 2 internships and write 1 thesis for my graduation.
2. Continuing Professional Development: this is my big concern. I graduated for 7 years but haven't worked as an engineer for a day, and now I am studying accounting. Although I have a list of the materials for my private studies in my major, it seems not convincing to say that I aim to develop my career as a chemical engineer as I will have to submit a detailed resume as well.

Has anyone here experienced the same situation before? if yes, how did you go with that? and what would you advise me about the Skill Assessment application for this (likelihood of approval)?

I appreciate your time and thank you so much in advance for your help!

Best Regards,
Q


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

AFAIK, the assessment is based on your undergraduate degree. It is meant to convey whether or not you are qualified for the nominated occupation, regardless of whether you are working/will work in that occupation. So that fact that you are in a totally irrelevant field has no bearing upon the assessment.

If you can point to some courses etc. you have attended which relate to your nominated occupation, even if a long time ago - that's sufficient for CPD.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

CPD is not as important as the other career episodes. It is mostly a additional document which is just one page at most. Even a MBA is considered in CPD as professional development. For relevant part you can write about personal study, a magazine related to chemical engineering you read, any blogs or websites, facebook pages related to your engineering, any voluntary help to your friends who may be studying in oz for their projects related to chemical engg,


----------



## mshahabahmad (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear Q,

I know a case who has engineering degree in Electrical but was assessed as Mechanical Engineer because of his experience. So, if you have experience in an occupation which is listed in occupation demand list, you can go with your experience and get accreditation as the same engineer in which you have experience. I am an Electronics Engineer but I got affiliation as Control System and Automation Engineer because of my experience. 

:juggle:

Regards,
SA


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> AFAIK, the assessment is based on your undergraduate degree. It is meant to convey whether or not you are qualified for the nominated occupation, regardless of whether you are working/will work in that occupation. So that fact that you are in a totally irrelevant field has no bearing upon the assessment.
> 
> If you can point to some courses etc. you have attended which relate to your nominated occupation, even if a long time ago - that's sufficient for CPD.


Hi ag2015,

thanks very much for the advice. I will start building up the list from now as I will submit the CDR by Feb 2016 at the soonest. Would there be any concern if there is a gap of about 6 years during which I didn't do/learn anything in my field to show my interest (for the CPD)?

Cheers,


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> CPD is not as important as the other career episodes. It is mostly a additional document which is just one page at most. Even a MBA is considered in CPD as professional development. For relevant part you can write about personal study, a magazine related to chemical engineering you read, any blogs or websites, facebook pages related to your engineering, any voluntary help to your friends who may be studying in oz for their projects related to chemical engg,


Thanks ozpunjapi. You pointed out some really good ideas that I can implement now. But as I just mentioned above, I am concerned about the time. I did do some right after I graduated in 2008 but haven't really done much during the past 7 years. Would it be ok?


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

mshahabahmad said:


> Dear Q,
> 
> I know a case who has engineering degree in Electrical but was assessed as Mechanical Engineer because of his experience. So, if you have experience in an occupation which is listed in occupation demand list, you can go with your experience and get accreditation as the same engineer in which you have experience. I am an Electronics Engineer but I got affiliation as Control System and Automation Engineer because of my experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks SA. Unfortunately my work experience is in education marketing which is not in the demand list and not supportive to my engineering major either .


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone for your advice. Can I have a further question? It says in the booklet that it's not necessary to list those employments which are not related to the area that I am applying to be assessed. Is it the case? If it is, then my resume will have almost nothing in the Employment history section since Apr 2008. The only updated thing would be my education as I started my Master in Business - Accounting in Feb 2015.

Cheers,
Q


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

q_nguyen said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your advice. Can I have a further question? It says in the booklet that it's not necessary to list those employments which are not related to the area that I am applying to be assessed. Is it the case? If it is, then my resume will have almost nothing in the Employment history section since Apr 2008. The only updated thing would be my education as I started my Master in Business - Accounting in Feb 2015.
> 
> Cheers,
> Q


That's fine.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

q_nguyen said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your advice. Can I have a further question? It says in the booklet that it's not necessary to list those employments which are not related to the area that I am applying to be assessed. Is it the case? If it is, then my resume will have almost nothing in the Employment history section since Apr 2008. The only updated thing would be my education as I started my Master in Business - Accounting in Feb 2015.
> 
> Cheers,
> Q


Resume is record of your activities and must not have significant gaps. You must write about your education job also.


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

ag2015 said:


> That's fine.


Thanks, ag2015. I am collecting all documents relevant to my uni work and will start writing soon.


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Resume is record of your activities and must not have significant gaps. You must write about your education job also.


Thanks for telling me this. Then I will keep all my jobs on the face of it. Hope that there will be no concerns.


----------



## dilshadbrar (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello all,
I have done my bachelors in Agricultural Engineering from PAU, punjab, India and my Master of Science in Agricultural and Biological Systems Engineering from Nebraska, USA, where I am currently working from last 5 months. I have my theis written in my masters and few other projects done which I can write in my career episodes. is it fine if I do not have any job experience. However, In my Masters I was paid an assistantship for 2 years and my advisor can write reference letter for me. I am looking to apply CDR in Agricultural Engineering. If anyone has any experience in Agricultural engineering, please respond. thanks in advance.


----------



## q_nguyen (Nov 29, 2015)

dilshadbrar said:


> Hello all,
> I have done my bachelors in Agricultural Engineering from PAU, punjab, India and my Master of Science in Agricultural and Biological Systems Engineering from Nebraska, USA, where I am currently working from last 5 months. I have my theis written in my masters and few other projects done which I can write in my career episodes. is it fine if I do not have any job experience. However, In my Masters I was paid an assistantship for 2 years and my advisor can write reference letter for me. I am looking to apply CDR in Agricultural Engineering. If anyone has any experience in Agricultural engineering, please respond. thanks in advance.


Hello,

I don't really have much experience and insights in this but from my reading and help from other friends here, experience is not required. However if you do have experience in your engineering area you can write one career episode about it, and if it's over 1 year then you will need a confirmation from your employer which you said you could get it. 

Your profile looks a lot better than mine actually . Good luck!


----------



## dilshadbrar (Dec 7, 2015)

q_nguyen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't really have much experience and insights in this but from my reading and help from other friends here, experience is not required. However if you do have experience in your engineering area you can write one career episode about it, and if it's over 1 year then you will need a confirmation from your employer which you said you could get it.
> 
> Your profile looks a lot better than mine actually . Good luck!


Thanks for replying. Good luck for your's too.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

*Could you please share the result*

Hi,

I have a very similar case. Could you please let me know how you tackled the CPD writing and what was the outcome. Thanks a lot.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

Please help me.

I am planning to get my skills assessed. I did my mechanical engineering in 2008 and after that I have 4 years of technical sales experience.

Then I did an MBA in marketing in 2012 and now I am totally working on the basis of my MBA with no touch to my mechanical experience.

Can I get a positive skills assessment from EA as a mechanical enginner?

Is it mandatory you should be currently employed in the same field?

Thanks,
Ravindra


----------

